# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fibreuze dysplasie heup boven been

## linsey26

Hallo allemaal

Ik vroeg me af of iemand mij meer kan vertellen over fibreuze dysplasie . ik heb van de week de officiele uitslag gehad en is gelukkig goed aardig. De FD zit in mijn boven been links net onder de kop van mijn heup. Nou willen ze evbentueel mij wel opereren alleen omdat het op een lastige plek zit moet er veel aangesleuteld worden en zijn ze bang voor litteken weefsel waar je dan weer klachten van krijgt.. Ze willen nou eerst een medicijn gaan proberen. kan iemand mij vertellen om wat voor soort medicijn het gaat en of het eventueel goed tegen de pijn helpt. en kan er iemand mij ook vertellen hoe die zelf de operatie en nasleep ervan vond. Ik loop nu al ruim twee en half jaar thuis met veel pijn in onderrug heup en been. Ben momenteel ook werkeloos geworden omdat ik twee en half jaar lang niet wist wat ik mankeerde en te horen kreeg dat tussen me oren zat. Gelukkig ben ik zelf stappen gaan onder nemen anders wist ik het nu nog niet. Ik hoop dat er lotgenoten zijn die mij meer kunnen vertellen en beetje op weg kunnen helpen. Heb nog twee jonge kindjes een van 4 en een van 1. Dus hoop ik dat de medicatie die ik ga krijgen wat doet zodat operatie nog even uitgesteld kan worden. ben nog maar 26 jaar en heb ook geen zin om constant aan de morfine te zitten en met pijn plat te liggen groetjes lins

----------

